# tow 2 BF with 6cyl ranger?



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

On short trips, i just throw a bike in my dakota. My dad has a place in North carolina and an oppertunity might come up around xmas for both of is to go up there. but my truck is kinda a beater and not sure if i trust it to go that far. 

has anybody used a 6cyl Ford ranger to tow 2 brutes or similar sized bikes? im sure its fine around here in FL, but im worried about burning the tranny on some of the hills up there. manual says 3,680 lbs.. but i would like to know if anybody has real world experience.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Won't be any issue as long as you drive it right. No excessive speeds and be easy on throttle on the hills. Don't be afraid to put hazard lights on and go slow with the semi trucks. Might take longer than you want to get there but at least you will make it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I pulled 1 brute on a 5x10 w/ a 4cyl ranger so.... I would think the bigger v6 would handle another brute back there. I see people dragging 18' bass boats w/ v6 toyota's and rangers.... they don't do it easy but, they do it...


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I seen a guy tow a 747 jumbo jet with his teeth. My point? When it comes to towing, its not if you can tow it, its if you can stop it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Ole Nasty said:


> I seen a guy tow a 747 jumbo jet with his teeth. My point? When it comes to towing, its not if you can tow it, its if you can stop it.


 
Lol....so true.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

HAHA, im just not familiar with rangers. my dodge 1500 pulled a 30' scarab fine, with the 5.2 v8. and 2 jet skis were nothing for my dakota R/T. 

now we just have to find a tailer. thanks for the opinions.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Like they said, it's not if you can pull it. You need to be really careful stopping. If you get too much behind the ranger, the load will try to pass the truck on a down hill grade. I almost balled up a Toyota 4x4 once when I pulled a trailer loaded with tin. Stopping the trailer was easy until I put that tin on it. 
The brute weighs right at 700lbs stock, so 2 w/laws is gonna be around 1600 lbs, then you add the trailer and all your stuff...


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I had an s10 with a 4.3l v6 and I hauled TWO full pallets of sod with it, one in the bed and the other one on a 6X10 trailer behind it. Turned the a/c on and cruised home about 40mph. It was a little tough stopping though. LMAO


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

well im sure we will take a few local trips before we try doing the big 650 mile one to north carolina. if we find a good trailer with built in brakes that will be a huge help.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Audible Silence said:


> well im sure we will take a few local trips before we try doing the big 650 mile one to north carolina. if we find a good trailer with built in brakes that will be a huge help.


 Yeah then you'll need a brake controller and you'll be set !!


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

found this for $1300 new. not much used around here, everything is a 2 hour drive or more... now i know the rule, always buy bigger. tandem axle 7x16 is $1750 but kinda seems like too much. advice?

i like the full size tires and lower deck compared to the 10-12" tires that sit below the deck, those just seem real top heavy and hard to control toungue weight. 

7x12

Fully Powdercoated frame
Rear ramp gate
Side Ramps
Wrapped Tongue
15" tires
3500# axle
E-Z Lube spindles ( grease fitting in splindle so no need for bearing buddies)
2x8 treated deck
Spare tire holder
Tie down loops
2 5/16"" coupler 
2000# jack


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

bump...


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I personally would go for the tandem axle trailer. Its only a Couple hundred more. Better for long trips IMO, if you catch a flat you can still roll it somewhere to get it fixed and every single person i know that has bought a smaller trailer has eventually gone back and bought a bigger one.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I tell ya I have a 6x10 for just bringing one bike and its great for close riding places but I prefer to bring my 16 footer for going on long trips, it pulls better and gives me more storage space. I will eventually be adding tool boxes and a gas tank, maybe even a water tank so I will have everything I need just by hooking up the trailer.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

I pulled 2 brutes or 2 snowmobiles with my 02 s10 blazer, zr2 package, v6 190hp engine, it pulled them but it just sucked, bad mileage, no passing power, etc... it will pull but it will suck, I think the longest pull I did was 2 hours one way and I had to fill the tank 3/4 of the way there, 40 miles to a 1/4 tank I was getting on that trip, ouch. 

now I bought a Silverado vortec max with the 367hp 6 speed 6 liter with tow package and 4 cylinder deactivation and now its awesome to tow!


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

yeah we plan on buying a new truck, the ranger actually belongs to our shop, but my dad is between trucks so he is driving the ranger in the eman time, my Dakota r/t doesnt have a hitch or AC... and ill be selling it soon so either get a tacoma or Ram. so this is kinda temporary.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

My buddy has a 4.0 6cylinder ranger with a 7" lift on 33"s with stock gears and he has pulled my wheeler and his lifted big bear with no problems... On a tandem axle trailer


----------



## Zrock (Oct 10, 2013)

as stated above get the tandem axle for a few $ more. Easier to tow and better if you get a flat.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

found a "slightly used" one that we couldnt pass on.:bigok:
picked it up yesterday.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That'll work. Nice find.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

*Follow up..*

took advantage of the 4 day weekend and break in the rain:bigok:

Truck towed surprisingly great, could barely tell the thing was back there until i went to stop at a light on wet roads. but i got used to it with 10 minutes. Road out to L-cross in Okeechobee. there was about 60 people out there so it was nice and not too crowded. not too much mud tho for mudders. went out on the 5 mile hair scramble trail.. thats when i realized... shocks, flex bars, and grips.. man on man. Got it in the air off a little woop. rode around for 4 hours without a problem. my brother rolled his rancher when he hit a tree root on a decline, he was ok but the bike won't start. its not getting fuel for some reason. 

ANYWAY.. heres some pics and vi i took with my go pro. I need those grim reapers ASAP. As you can see, plenty of width on the 7ft trailer for cooler and gas cans without filler up the bed of the truck for longer trips.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

we have a 4.0L six in our ranger and pull a little short dual axle trailer with trailer brakes with 5000 lbs of cattle mineral on it regularly. we put a brake controller in it and keep the overdrive off, pulls it just fine.


----------

